# Bump? WTF does that mean?



## like2spd (Nov 7, 2007)

Seriously... I feel like the only guy who doesnt get the concept or meaning of "bump." Can I be apart of the club?!?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it bumps the thread to the top.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

People post "bump" simply to make a post and "bump" the topic back to the main page that you

see when you log on, or to the top of the list in the individual forum so more people will see it.

You see this done alot in threads where people are trying to sell stuff.


----------



## shrimp for brains (Oct 1, 2007)

it is what someone does to "bump" their post back to the top of the forum. usually in the for sale section


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea,what they said but I prefer to "Bump" with something like this.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

oh Dan, that is just wrong! in all the right ways!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

good god my life has meaning now


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thats nice danny boy.....but this is more my speed


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *like2spd (1/15/2008)*Seriously... I feel like the only guy who doesnt get the concept or meaning of "bump." Can I be apart of the club?!?


i had the same problem a while back ;.D


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea,I'm normal!


----------



## shrimp for brains (Oct 1, 2007)

this thread is definately heading in the right direction:clap:takephoto


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn printer! It won't scan the real thing:banghead Awe hell,he's some more.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

dan....we've been through this before. you'll never win


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

You're right. I have been venquished:moon


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

One day, I'll upload some to photobucket. I'm on a lot of forums, and those threads end up taking up a lot of hardrive space!


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *N-Reel-Trouble (1/16/2008)*One day, I'll upload some to photobucket. I'm on a lot of forums, and those threads end up taking up a lot of hardrive space!


:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead Get a bigger hard drive:dohoke You should have a USB back-up anyway.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG...


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn it Dan,,, See what you got started!!! Keep up the good work.:shedevil


----------



## Lucky #9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Now... no one will want too fish anymore! Guess the "Snapper" population has & will continue to grow.


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (1/15/2008)*thats nice danny boy.....but this is more my speed




That my friend is what "*Half my stuff*" looks like.

Although I think the wife would get a lot more than half.:reallycrying


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

the best part is that she is just a regular girl, not a model, the pictures didn't come out of a magazine or off of a porn site.....just a every day girl


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## like2spd (Nov 7, 2007)

You guys are great. I had no idea to expect such great answers! keep up the good work. Speaking of bumps, my arms covered in goose bumps now.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i am so glad that i logged on tonight. thanks guys.:toast i guess i should do the right thing and bump it back to the top..


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Josh you are the man.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

bump...Bump....BUmp...BUMp... BUMP.BUMP.BUMP.....

Whoo, was it good for ya'll???


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

well, why not... :bump


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

this ain't bad either


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

Holly cow what a set . I've dreamed of a set like that but never seen them.:bowdown


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats got to be fake.........right...........


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

no it's not, she even has a few videos out there....nothing dirty, just her jumping around


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (1/16/2008)*the best part is that she is just a regular girl, not a model, the pictures didn't come out of a magazine or off of a porn site.....just a every day girl




where abouts is she located then???? damnit man:bowdown


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

OK KONZ where is the link, you cruel SOB.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I just got a bump.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Hmmm boats and babes


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is an example of multiple bumps.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Now guys that is probably one of the better topics that ive seen in awhile , good stuff and keep the photos coming


----------



## turkeykiller (Jan 8, 2008)

i think everyone will want to :bump thread to the top

it will be there for a while!!!


----------



## gotmullet (Oct 5, 2007)

http://johnsoncastnets.com

:bump


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

If i still had the link I sure would have posted it......I'm sure if you did a google search you could find it


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

okay i couldn't check to see if this is the link b/c i'm at work but here ya go

http://www.christina-model.com/home.html


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *konz (1/22/2008)*okay i couldn't check to see if this is the link b/c i'm at work but here ya go
> 
> http://www.christina-model.com/home.html<U>[/quote</U>]
> 
> I don't know dude. It looks like her in the face but them "bumps" don't look big enough.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

apparently her name is Christina Lucci


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

OH Yea that is her. She is on you tube. Good God!!!!!


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I just bumped a perfectly good beer off my desk.


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice tie.......


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

KONZ I knew you wouldn't let me down. Thanks :takephoto


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

No problem brother!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Are you getting the picture yet


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

i was wondering how a simple question a bump could go on so long, but i see what you guys got goin on.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well we just want to ensure everybody on the forum knows what bump means. That is the kind of people we are, we are here to help.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

> *konz (1/22/2008)*okay i couldn't check to see if this is the link b/c i'm at work but here ya go
> 
> http://www.christina-model.com/home.html[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

bump tiddy bump,wooha!!!!!!!


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

:bump


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

What about WTF? WTF does WTF mean? Anyway to get some girls in that answer?:shedevil


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Depends on the bump, there's BIG bumps, little pumps,tiny bumps, perky bumps, sagy bumpsand jelly bumps.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

How about a little bit of famous Bumps...


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *TMS (1/22/2008)*BUMP


DAYUUM!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (1/16/2008)*the best part is that she is just a regular girl, not a model, the pictures didn't come out of a magazine or off of a porn site.....just a every day girl




So where do the pics come from, and do you need any help setting up the lights or equipment??


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Bumps!!!!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Back bumps


----------

